# Hindi: I hate living



## Intercalaris

I am very new to hindi and am pretty clueless, so I appreciate your patience. Sorry for asking for a depressing sentence haha.

*How would a male say "I hate living"?*

*Would a male say "मैं जी नफरत है" (main jee nafrat hai)?* I'm pretty sure I'm completely and utterly wrong haha


----------



## eskandar

I think you could say "mujhe jiine se nafrat hai" or I'm sure there's another "shuddh" Hindi word that can be used in place of 'nafrat'.


----------



## Intercalaris

eskandar said:


> I think you could say "mujhe jiine se nafrat hai" or I'm sure there's another "shuddh" Hindi word that can be used in place of 'nafrat'.


Dhanyavaad! I really appreciate the help.


_So, if I understand correctly_

*Mujhe* seems to be used to say "I" in sentences where I am not doing a physical action (as opposed to using main in sentences where you do a physical action?)
*jiine* means "to live" (infinitive), which makes sense in this context to me.
*se* is just one of those words that aren't literal and you have to memorize when they go with certain verbs, I'm guessing?
*nafrat* is technically a loan word from urdu, and means hate (I don't mind loan words at all, they're cool  )
and *hai *(or the other conjugations) is used in present tense sentences with verbs, I think.

And that all comes together to say "I hate to live"

I hope I'm understanding correctly. Hindi is really difficult for me, since I'm only 16 and don't speak any languages like it at all


----------



## eskandar

"Mujhe" is basically equivalent to "to me" whereas "maiN" is equivalent to "I".

"Jiina" is the infinitive for "to live" but it becomes inflected as "jiine" when followed by a postposition like "se". Infinitives in Hindi can also be used as nouns; here it means " living".

"Se" is roughly equivalent to the English preposition "from", but as a postposition it comes after the relevant word. Thus "jiine se" is like "from living".

"Hai" means "is".

Thus _mujhe jiine se nafrat hai_, rather literally "to me, from living, hate is" > "I hate living".


----------



## Intercalaris

eskandar said:


> "Mujhe" is basically equivalent to "to me" whereas "maiN" is equivalent to "I".
> 
> "Jiina" is the infinitive for "to live" but it becomes inflected as "jiine" when followed by a postposition like "se". Infinitives in Hindi can also be used as nouns; here it means " living".
> 
> "Se" is roughly equivalent to the English preposition "from", but as a postposition it comes after the relevant word. Thus "jiine se" is like "from living".
> 
> "Hai" means "is".
> 
> Thus _mujhe jiine se nafrat hai_, rather literally "to me, from living, hate is" > "I hate living".



I see! It makes so much more sense now; your two responses helped tremendously.
I'll continue studying. Thank you for your help, and have a great day!


----------



## eskandar

Glad to help.


----------



## tonyspeed

Intercalaris said:


> *nafrat* is technically a loan word from urdu,



Technically it is a loan word from Persian. But you would be hard-pressed to find a better word to use.
Other options are ghriNaa (ghriRNaa), bair, dwesh; all with different connotations. Two are loans from Sanskrit.


----------



## Intercalaris

tonyspeed said:


> Technically it is a loan word from Persian. But you would be hard-pressed to find a better word to use.
> Other options are ghriNaa (ghriRNaa), bair, dwesh; all with different connotations. Two are loans from Sanskrit.


Oops, excuse my ignorance.

Thank you for the other words, I'll try to add them to my vocabulary


----------



## Alfaaz

tonyspeed said:
			
		

> Technically it is a loan word from Persian.


 (even more) Technically it is a loanword from Arabic derived from the root نفر - _n-f-r_, which yields multiple other borrowed words in Persian and Urdu.


----------



## tonyspeed

tonyspeed said:


> ghriNaa (ghriRNaa)



Hindi seems to have lost the naturally evolved ghiN/ghin. I wonder if anyone has seen this word in use still?

H گهن घिण _ghiṇ_, or घिन _ghin_ [Prk. घिणा; S. घृणा], s.f. Dislike, aversion, hatred, abhorrence; nausea;—reproach, blame, censure;—bashfulness, shame;—tenderness, pity, compassion;—_ghin ānā_ (-_se_), To be disgusted (with or at); to feel nausea:—_ghin denā_ (-_ko_), To reproach; to abash:—_ghin-karnā_ (-_se_ or -_par_?), To have an aversion (for), to dislike, hate:—_ghin khānā_ (-_se_), To be disgusted (with); to suffer nausea (from), be nauseated, or have the stomach turned (by).


----------



## eskandar

I remember seeing it discussed in this thread . I know I've seen it in writing but don't remember where or how recently.


----------



## Alfaaz

tonyspeed said:
			
		

> Hindi seems to have lost the naturally evolved ghiN/ghin. I wonder if anyone has seen this word in use still?


 _ghin, ghinaunaa/ghinaa'onaa_ still seem to be used. Other forum members will hopefully share their experiences as well!

_kitnaa ghinaunaa khel khelaa hai us ne!

A ko B se ghin aatii hai/aane lagii hai/etc._


----------



## Khaanabadosh

ghin, ghinaunaa is used often but mainly in the context of disgust and not hate.


----------



## mundiya

tonyspeed said:


> Hindi seems to have lost the naturally evolved ghiN/ghin. I wonder if anyone has seen this word in use still?



"ghin" is not lost at all. It's still in common use. Moreover, it isn't completely synonymous with its etymon "ghrinaa" either.


----------



## mundiya

Intercalaris said:


> Oops, excuse my ignorance.
> 
> Thank you for the other words, I'll try to add them to my vocabulary



There's probably a cognate of "nafrat" in Hebrew.


----------



## littlepond

"ghin" is a very, very commonly used word by Hindi speakers: but it has no shade of meaning of "ghriNRaa". "ghin" can be _loosely _translated as "disgust" (it is one of those words that can be untranslatable, depending on context, into English).


----------



## littlepond

eskandar said:


> I think you could say "mujhe jiine se nafrat hai"



That's perfectly fine; no need to look further than "nafrat", very much a part of Hindi.


----------



## Khaanabadosh

zeest se tang ho aye intercalaris to jeete kyun ho?


----------



## marrish

maiN zindagii/jiine/jiivan/ziist se *be-zaar* huuN.


----------



## littlepond

^ The beautiful poetic-ness of Urdu, but the OP needs to be warned that "bezaar honaa" is high Urdu register and may not be understood by all Hindi speakers. "ziist" certainly belongs exclusively to Urdu.


----------

